# S7-1200 Datum und Uhrzeit synchronisieren



## zinke-berlin (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mich heute mit der Synchronisation der Uhrzeit und des Datums aus der CPU auf mein KTP 600 befasst :sad:

Die Uhrzeit konnte ich aus der CPU mit Hilfe des Bereichszeigers übernehmen, Monat und Tag auch nur das verflixte Jahr will nicht übernommen werden.
Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Was mache ich beim Jahr falsch und wie ist das mit dem Parameter 3 Left BYTE gemeint. Das Jahr hat doch sowieso 16 Bit oder nicht?

Bin für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2011)

Welchen der vielen passenden und unpassenden Siemens-Beiträge meinst Du?
Wobei genau hast Du Dein Problem?

Zur Synchronisation der KTP-Uhrzeit sollte es reichen, auf dem KTP den Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" einzurichten und gut ist. 
Datum und Uhrzeit werden dann automatisch in "einem Rutsch" vom KTP übernommen, nicht in einzelnen Teilen. Man muß nichts weiter dazu tun, als die CPU-Datum/Uhrzeit in den Speicherbereich einzutragen, auf den der Bereichszeiger zeigt. Dafür sollte es bei der S7-1200 doch eine Standardfunktion geben.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2011)

Gibt es bei dieser S7-1200 tatsächlich keinen Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung"?

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieser Siemens-FAQ weiter:
Wie können mit Hilfe des Bereichszeigers "Steuerungsauftrag" Datum und Uhrzeit eines HMI Basic Panels mit der S7-1200 synchronisiert werden?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2011)

Und hier noch eine ausführliche Anleitung mit Beispielprojekt:
Wie lässt sich die Uhrzeit des HMI Basic Panels mit einer S7-1200 SPS synchronisieren?

Harald


----------



## zinke-berlin (5 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dieser S7-1200 tatsächlich keinen Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung"?
> 
> Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieser Siemens-FAQ weiter:
> Wie können mit Hilfe des Bereichszeigers "Steuerungsauftrag" Datum und Uhrzeit eines HMI Basic Panels mit der S7-1200 synchronisiert werden?
> ...


Nach dieser Anleitung habe ich es ja versucht, bin aber leider nicht schlau geworden daraus. Uhrzeit hat geklappt. Monat und Tag auch nur die Jahreszahl wollte nicht übernommen werden. Mir ist nicht klar was Sie bei Parameter 3 mit linkes Byte meinen. Die Jahreszahl ist doch 16 Bit lang, oder? Wie soll ich die nach links verschieben??? Funktioniert einfach nicht, wenn ich in den DB schaue steht die Jahreszahl auf 2011 aber Sie wird nicht übernommen.


----------



## zinke-berlin (5 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und hier noch eine ausführliche Anleitung mit Beispielprojekt:
> Wie lässt sich die Uhrzeit des HMI Basic Panels mit einer S7-1200 SPS synchronisieren?
> 
> Harald


Ich werde das mal Morgen mit dieser Anleitung versuchen, die sieht mir etwas vertrauenserweckender aus.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2011)

zinke-berlin schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal Morgen mit dieser Anleitung versuchen, die sieht mir etwas vertrauenserweckender aus.


Das meine ich auch.
Es ist ja auch die simple Variante mit dem einfachen Bereichszeiger, wie ich zuerst vorschlug, nur daß der nun bei der S7-1200 "Datum/Uhrzeit PLC" heißt und das Datum/Uhrzeit-Format nun DTL ist (wieder was dazugelernt). Das Steuerungsauftrag-Gewurstel in dem anderen Siemens-FAQ wäre mir auch zu umständlich.

Harald


----------



## zinke-berlin (5 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das meine ich auch.
> Es ist ja auch die simple Variante mit dem einfachen Bereichszeiger, wie ich zuerst vorschlug, nur daß der nun bei der S7-1200 "Datum/Uhrzeit PLC" heißt und das Datum/Uhrzeit-Format nun DTL ist (wieder was dazugelernt). Das Steuerungsauftrag-Gewurstel in dem anderen Siemens-FAQ wäre mir auch zu umständlich.
> 
> Harald


Ich konnte nicht warten und habe das gleich ausprobiert.
Super, hat auf Anhieb geklappt 
1000 Dank, jetzt kann ich beruhigt ins Bett gehen!


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2011)

zinke-berlin schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar was Sie bei Parameter 3 mit linkes Byte meinen.


Mit "Left byte" ist das erste (höchstwertige) Byte in dem Parameter-Word gemeint. Die Bezeichnung hat der Siemens-FAQ-Schreiber anno 2010 wohl aus einem Kommunikationshandbuch für die S5 aus dem letzten Jahrtausend abgeschrieben/kopiert. 

Beispiel:
DBB20 linkes Byte des Word DBW20
DBB21 rechtes Byte des Word DBW20
DBB22 linkes Byte des Word DBW22
DBB23 rechtes Byte des Word DBW22

Harald


----------



## zinke-berlin (5 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mit "Left byte" ist das erste (höchstwertige) Byte in dem Parameter-Word gemeint. Die Bezeichnung hat der Siemens-FAQ-Schreiber anno 2010 wohl aus einem Kommunikationshandbuch für die S5 aus dem letzten Jahrtausend abgeschrieben/kopiert.
> 
> Beispiel:
> DBB20 linkes Byte des Word DBW20
> ...


Hallo, genauso kenne ich das auch noch.
Nur wie soll man bei einem einfachen 16 Bit Wort eine Jahreszahl von 2011 auf die linken 8 Bits verschieben. (höchste Zahl die dann darstellbar wäre ist 255) In der Tabelle für das HMI Panel wird aber ausdrücklich gesagt, dass es ein einfaches 16 Bit Wort sein soll.

Egal, es funktioniert jetzt und ich muß mich nicht über die beknackte Anleitung von Siemens ärgern.

Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## IBFS (5 Juni 2011)

zinke-berlin schrieb:


> ... eine Jahreszahl von 2011 auf die linken 8 Bits verschieben. (höchste Zahl die dann darstellbar wäre ist 255)



Bei einer Jahreszahl wurden bisher nur die letzten beiden Stellen verwendet.
Alle Jahreszahlen (ich glaube) kleiner 70 wurden dann automatisch "20xx",
ansonsten "19xx".  Das wurde erfunden, als der Speicherplatz noch
knapp war. In den älteren Panels ist das ggf. noch so

In den neuen S7-1200 gibt es aber ein neues Format:

Datentyp DTL (Data and Time Long)

Da hat das Jahr den Wertebereich 1970 bis 2554 ist vom Typ UINT und 2 Byte lang

Vielleicht kommt daher der Widerspruch



Frank


----------



## Bernard (5 Juni 2011)

*Aufbau DTL mit Datentypen*

Hallo allerseits,

anbei der Aufbau des neues Data and Time Long Formates (DTL),das bei den 1200tern zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## MichiFlash (7 September 2011)

HY alle zusammen ich habe ein Problem mit der Uhrzeit sync.
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
Ich habe es nach der Anleitung Wie lässt sich die Uhrzeit des HMI Basic Panels mit einer S7-1200 SPS synchronisieren?
gemacht, aber es geht immer noch nicht. Bei mir meckert er immer das am OUT die Variable die ich eingebe nicht korrekt ist.


----------



## OWLer (7 September 2011)

MOIN!

Mit welchen Tia Versionen arbeitet ihr? Bei einem 10.5er Projekt lief das ganze ohne Probleme, bei gleichen Projekt nur auf TiA 11 habe ich immer nur ######## im Eingabefeld zum setzen der Zeit sowie im Ausgabefeld ober den KTP Bereichszeiger

Grüße

Owler


----------



## IBFS (8 September 2011)

OWLer schrieb:


> Mit welchen Tia Versionen arbeitet ihr? Bei einem 10.5er Projekt lief das ganze ohne Probleme, bei gleichen Projekt nur auf TiA 11 habe ich immer nur ######## im Eingabefeld zum setzen der Zeit sowie im Ausgabefeld ober den KTP Bereichszeiger



Ist die Breite des Felder groß genug definiert. Wenn das der Fehler nicht
ist, dann schwant mir nichts gutes.  

Frank


----------



## OWLer (8 September 2011)

Rätsels Lösung bei mir:

Datum und Uhrzeit über einen DB ohne Symbolische Adressierung laufen lassen. Dann läuft das ganze auch in TiA V11... Blöd nur das es bei V10.5 schon Symbolisch ging

Grüße

Owler


----------



## MichiFlash (9 September 2011)

Hy OWLer,
könntest du ein Bild reinstellen mit dem DB.
Ich verstehe das noch nicht wie ich das ohne Symbolische Adressierung machen soll.

Gruß

Michi


----------



## MichiFlash (9 September 2011)

Hy OWLer,
hab es hin bekommen. Den neuen DB auf standart stellen und nachher übertragen, dann adressiert er automatisch.
Im HMI nur noch Absoluter Zugriff auswählen und dann geht es.
Danke für die hilfe

Gruß Michi


----------



## MarkusP (22 Oktober 2012)

Tausend Dank!!

Ich suche nun seit über einem Jahr nach genau diesem Problem, endlich fündig geworden. Ein Hoch auf das SPS-Forum :TOOL: Ich glaube das Problem ist Siemens nicht bekannt, sonst wäre es bestimmt schon in der aktuellen Version behoben worden...

Besten Dank!

Markus


----------

